# Doctor's orders



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

.......


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Waste of time.
Post should be in Jokes and trivia.

As someone with a lot of knee and leg pain I thought I was going to learn something.

(On second thoughts perhaps I did!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> .......


That was a very large drum skin he was dancing on!


----------

